# More pictures of the pup..



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, between a brand new camera and a new dog, it's hard to keep the camera down :smile:

My brother was playing with his favorite toy when I got home, so I pulled out the camera and grabbed some pics..











And sorry, but when he was lying where I could get a picture of him in front of my OTHER joy in life (my car, yes I am addicted to internal combustion heh), I had to take the shot(s). Here is my favorite











I'll throw one more small one in there. Here is my mom's cat. She was a rescue from a VERY abusive family. I think she's about 7 years old, now. Only has 2 teeth and HUGE eyes.. She loves her rainbow colored catnip heh


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures, and I should say welcome!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks 

And I got out of the shower tonight to this...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha oh man you have the best pics! Looks like he's trying to unhinge his jaw in the first one! And what is it with people and their subarus? No really, I'm curious! 

Love the pics, they're great!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> And what is it with people and their subarus? No really, I'm curious!
> 
> Love the pics, they're great!


Couldn't tell ya, honestly. I used to be diehard mustang fan.... then I fell into a Subaru. Nothing like having a grocery getting, 4-door family car with baby seat tie downs in the back seat that can put a little whooping on the "latest and greatest" GTOs and Mustangs :smile: And until their latest release, they just did things right... from suspension to AWD to pretty good gas mileage and plenty of unsuspecting power. I'm a very HUUUUGE gearhead, and am a definite subaru fan  I will admit, though.. I've spent time with some Subaru "clubs" and I can't stand those guys... They're just so.......... neat..... and prissy? I mean, I'm a mechanic, so I love getting dirty. I think I'm like a Subaru owner reject or something heh.

And thanks for all the compliments. I just got this camera about a week ago and am still learning. I used to have a plain ol point and shoot camera and just moved up to this bridge Panasonic. I love taking pictures in case you HAVEN'T noticed heh. I just got back from the monster truck show with tons of pictures and videos, so I got a lot of practice. :redface:


----------

